# E70 Smog test result "Not Ready"



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

I recently had the active tank replaced. The dealer says it isn't related. The car has been at the dealer for four days and they can't get it to complete the cycle. The car is a 2010 X5 Diesel. No other problems or issues. Any suggestions appreciated. Image of smog result attached.


----------



## Master_Chase (Jun 8, 2015)

If it takes as long as my truck to complete its cycle you're looking at about 150 highway miles.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

If you dont have any codes, its most likely related to the tank replacement. It probably requires a full regen cycle to clear the PM filter test after updating the dde which should have been done at the time of the tank replacement. Basically, you need to drive it more. Possibly a couple hundred miles more.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

I already drove 400 Miles and I'm assuming the dealer put an extra 200 in the past 4 days! No update from the dealer so far today. Doesn't look like a simple cycle completion issue.


----------



## temporaptor (Mar 21, 2015)

I drove my x5 over 700 miles after a sensor replaced (they reset the light too) and still the NMHC catalyst was not ready. Due to my registration needing to be renewed I went to the smog shop and talked to the guy. He said that as long as you have driven over X amount of miles (don't recall) that this is the Only readiness monitor that can show unready because it takes along time to set and CA law apparently allows this one to not be ready if x miles are driven to show you didn't just reset the light before coming in. Here is the drive cycle your X5 is looking for to set the monitors


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you for the information in the attachment.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

temporaptor said:


> I drove my x5 over 700 miles after a sensor replaced (they reset the light too) and still the NMHC catalyst was not ready. Due to my registration needing to be renewed I went to the smog shop and talked to the guy. He said that as long as you have driven over X amount of miles (don't recall) that this is the Only readiness monitor that can show unready because it takes along time to set and CA law apparently allows this one to not be ready if x miles are driven to show you didn't just reset the light before coming in. Here is the drive cycle your X5 is looking for to set the monitors
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1248941&d=1437590884


Thanks for the driving profile tips. May try it myself. Quick update... Dealer kept the car for one week. The tech drove it 350 miles (on top of the 450 or so miles I drove following the active tank replacement) but there is still one parameter showing not ready. No faults at all. I am going to call the BAR referee. If no luck, I have an appointment to take it back for a second go at the dealer a week from now. I paid the registration fee to avoid penalty. As of Sunday, I'll be driving a car with overdue smog. Never thought this would happen to me:dunno:


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Go into a DMV office and get an extension for registration - that pink square paper you tape on your car until you have the tags.

Also, remember you are covered in CA for all emissions issues by the manufacturer.....
Unless you modified or altered the engine which you would be then responsible....


----------



## docvb (Dec 6, 2004)

I recently had this same problem on my 2012 X5 35d. I first attempted to do the service cycles. No luck.

The dealer took almost a week and initially drove it about 450 miles, subsequently they had the factory remotely jack in and do something.

A major PITA, those miles cost us about $1 each in wear tear and fuel, naturally at your expense, despite the warranty still being in effect for my X5. And, NO, they didn't offer me a loaner for the week they had it. Thanks International BMW Milwaukee.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> Also, remember you are covered in CA for all emissions issues by the manufacturer.....
> .


Only up to 4/50k.

THen there are specific COMPONENTS of the system that are covered to 7/70k for CA

and finally 3 parts that are coverd to 8/80k on hte federal


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

There is absolutely NO WAY that I would let a dealership tech drive my car on my insurance for 400 miles. (heck, I note "no permission to operate car off dealership property" on my work order. Wouldnt it be great if an uninsured driver huts your car...and the dealer says 'too bad, it goes on your policy".....


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

Time for a quick update. Of the three parameters that initially hadn't completed their drive cycles, the EGR one still refuses to comply. In the mean time DMV will not issue the extension because the vehicle didn't technically fail the test, rather the OBD says I'm not ready for a smog check. I need to ask the tester to give me a fail. Plan to get my free retest tomorrow. It will either pass then or not. If not, I'll be back to DMV for the extension. Also, am talking to the BAR Referee. They may be able to give me what's called a directive certificate since there are no faults or problems. That's my backup plan. I have an appointment with DMV to try to pry that extension from them which gives me two more months at a $50 premium. Hopefully it will all sort itself out by then. What a pain. The worst part is there is no way to know if or when you reach readiness. You either have to go to the dealer or do a smog check. Is there an OBD reader the shows the state of OBD drive cycles for emission tests?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

How many miles on the vehicle? You might qualify for work for free from the dealer due to California's strict emissions warranty laws.

Most obd readers will show readiness.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

Hoooper said:


> How many miles on the vehicle? You might qualify for work for free from the dealer due to California's strict emissions warranty laws.
> 
> Most obd readers will show readiness.


It's a 2010 X5D with 58,200 miles. The dealer has had it twice for this issue and hasn't charged me but there is no resolution either. They tell me the car has no problem. Just needs to be driven more. They can't tweak the obd state which I find hard to believe but am willing to give it a bit more time. Thanks for the tip about the obd readers. I took out my old Actron and fiddled with it a bit and found the drive cycle monitors. That's a big help. I'm incorporating the EGR drive cycle into my daily drive. Thankfully it's a short one.

As of now I have a DMV extension for two months from the expiration date and that gives me about a month and a half from today.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

docvb said:


> I recently had this same problem on my 2012 X5 35d. I first attempted to do the service cycles. No luck.
> 
> The dealer took almost a week and initially drove it about 450 miles, subsequently they had the factory remotely jack in and do something.
> 
> A major PITA, those miles cost us about $1 each in wear tear and fuel, naturally at your expense, despite the warranty still being in effect for my X5. And, NO, they didn't offer me a loaner for the week they had it. Thanks International BMW Milwaukee.


I drive up to Concours because IA sucks. I don't care if it costs me extra time. I don't need to be treated like crap.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is the conclusion of my saga. To Summarize, After the active tank replacement, I failed CA smog test due to three incomplete obd monitors. Dealer kept the car for a while and three went down to one - EGR. It turns out that at least since 11/13/15, Diesels 2007 and newer in CA can have any two incomplete monitors. I took the car down to the smog shop today and it passed this time. Thanks to lpcapital a fellow member who posted the new guidelines over at the x5 E70 forum. 

In the process, I discovered that my coolant thermostat may be on its way out and indeed low operating temp may be preventing the EGR monitor to complete. Since the car gives no hint of any problems, it's hard to know for sure but I will be looking to replace the thermostat.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

Closing the loop on one open issue. Despite passing SMOG I had one remaining monitor which stayed incomplete and I just forgot about that. Now that I am approaching the next SMOG test, I checked again and all monitors are complete. This does answer one question. Some folks have postulated that the aging thermostat of diesel models could be the culprit in the case of certain monitors staying incomplete. That doesn't seem to be true. I have had low operating temps since at least a year ago when my drive cycle ordeals started. I have not replaced the thermostat. Coolant typically stays around 72C.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Armand said:


> It's a 2010 X5D with 58,200 miles. The dealer has had it twice for this issue and hasn't charged me but there is no resolution either..


It's pretty bad when emissions systems become so complex even the dealers can't figure it out.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

My 2011 x5d took over 800 miles to reset everything . NYS law allows one monitor not ready for passing. The last one eventually reset at some point.
I use OBDFusion app to see if monitors are ready when needed.


----------



## Bmcv (Mar 19, 2020)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=898558

Same problem, link above shows how I got it done.

B


----------



## Bmcv (Mar 19, 2020)

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=898558

Same happened to me 2012 X5 D.
Link above will tell you how I got it to finish drive cycle.

B


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Nadir Point said:


> It's pretty bad when emissions systems become so complex even the dealers can't figure it out.


Don't get me started....It has gotten to the point of absurdity! Especially considering the very small incremental effects of further controls at this point vs the cost of these systems in terms of initial purchase, maintenance, and reliability of the vehicles that we have to bear. The limits the EPA has imposed have no basis behind them at all in terms of a quantitative effect on the environment. There needs to be a reasonalble approach to this and some sort of check to the EPA.

Earlier in this thread there is a BMW document that lists all the criteria that must be satisfied for the system to be in ready status.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Nadir Point said:


> It's pretty bad when emissions systems become so complex even the dealers can't figure it out.


Then they have not phoned home to the mothership expert system or listened to its answers. It ain't rocket science.


----------

